

Walt Mossberg's final Wall Street Journal column  - kuida0r3
http://www.theverge.com/2013/12/17/5222248/walt-mossberg-final-column-for-wall-street-journal-all-things-d

======
PhantomGremlin
No comments? Is Mossberg too old-school for the people here?

No discussion of Mossberg would be complete without a reference to Mosspuppet.
[http://www.mosspuppet.tv](http://www.mosspuppet.tv) Don't pay attention to
the commentary, just watch the videos. They're hilarious. Sadly the guy hasn't
done any videos in quite a while.

"I'm Walt Mossberg. Shut up."

